

How much REST should your Web API get? Hypermedia APIs & cross-device web sites - jlouvel
http://blog.restlet.com/2013/05/02/how-much-rest-should-your-web-api-get/

======
cdg2sfo
Pretty interesting and thorough, well done.

~~~
jlouvel
Thanks, I'll continue the formalization of this style over here:
<https://github.com/restlet/web-api-style>

